

Validate your users aren't using disposable email addresses - Aethelwulf
https://github.com/whamilton42/throwaway

======
brokenparser
The one I use is not on the list. Good!

------
DanBC
Why bother? If they don't want to give you a real email address they'll find
some way not to.

~~~
Aethelwulf
If your business deals with a lot of fraud, it's very useful to add it to your
metrics.

